# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Lluciapomaresius stalii

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estas tres fotos las tomé al pasado lunes en la zona del cirrco de Gredos (creo que a unos 2.000 metros sobre el nivel del mar); a ver si me ayudáis a identificar la especie, ya que en  mi zona no la he visto nunca:







Muchas gracias y un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pffffff ni idea, jamás había visto ese bicho  :Confused:

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013)

----------


## aberroncho

He visto algo por ahí y lo mas parecido a ese bichito es el " Pycnogaster jugicola"

http://orthoptera.speciesfile.org/Co...NameID=1132323

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, aberroncho, tiene un cierto parrecido, pero no creo que sea el mismo animal.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues ahora creo que sí he encontrado la especie; se trata de Lluciapomaresius stalii, y lo podéis comprobar en este enlace:

http://www.biodiversidadvirtual.org/...img523516.html

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Hola los terrines, mira _Steropleurus stalii_ a ver si te cuadra:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrcorre...8558/lightbox/

Saludos

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013)

----------


## Azuer

Vaya!... veo que te me has adelantado, je, je  :Wink:

----------


## Azuer

No te preocupes, está bien identificado, los dos nombres son sinónimos, se refieren al mismo bicho.

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, ya he cambiado el título del hilo.

Saludos.

----------

